# Quel G5 choisir ?



## florentdesvosges (29 Juin 2003)

Je fais partie de ceux qui veulent soffrir un G5.

Par contre, jai vraiment du mal à choisir entre le 1,6 et le 1,8 ghz. Je précise que je pense que le modèle bi-proc a le meilleur rapport qualité-prix mais il est hélas trop cher pour moi.

Donc, selon vous, entre les deux premiers modèles, lequel a le meilleur rapport qualité-prix ?

Les 200 mhz de plus et le bus un peu plus rapide (+ 100 mhz) justifient-ils vraiment la différence ?

Les ports PCI-X, c'est certainement miser sur l'avenir, mais on ne trouve pas encore trop de composants compatibles à cette norme, non ?

Les 256 de ram ne la font pas vraiment (à moins quelle soit très rapide) car cela représente un surcoût de 40 euros quand on lachète ailleurs que sur lApple Store  ici par exemple.
Et le fait de pouvoir mettre 8go de ram ... déjà 4, je trouve ça énorme !

Pour le disque dur, je compte de toute façon en mettre un second que l'on trouve facilement pour moins cher que sur l'Apple Store ...

Enfin, conseillez-vous de prendre une ATI 9600 (+47 euros) à la place de la FX5200 ? 

Merci pour vos opinions


----------



## Ludopac (29 Juin 2003)

Personnelement je prefèrerais prendre un 1,6 Ghz et pouvoir pour le prix du 1,8, lui ajouter de la Ram et changer la carte graph pour un ATI 9800 par exemple.

Mais bon, faut voir aussi. Si tu peux te payer le 1,8, tu pourrais lui rajouter tout ça par la suite ...

C'est vrai que c'est un dilemne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ceux qui ont de gros moyens financiers ont de la chance ils n'ont pas à réfléchir, ils leur suffit de prendre la meilleure machine


----------



## crapulos (29 Juin 2003)

Bonjour, bonjour,

Je crois que je me prendrais bien un G5 aussi, mais j'attend la fin de l'année ... en espérant que les prix ne remonteront pas trop si le dollar se reprend ... 

Je ne sais pas si y a trop de différence de puissance entre le 1.6 et le 1.8 ... Il y en a c'est sur ... mais pas autant qu'avec le 2 x 2.

Le choix pour moi, se ferait plutôt entre le 1.8 et le dual. Les raisons :

Il y a 360  de différence entre le 1.6 et le 1.8 ...
Si on ne compte pas les "petits plus", c'est à dire fréquence supérieure du bus, de la mémoire et du processeur, ce qui augure de la puissance supplémentaire pour les futures évolutions de Mac OS, les appli, les jeux, etc.

Il reste :

- Les connecteurs PCI-X : Ok il n'y a pour le moment que très peu de cartes qui le font, mais c'est une machine qui coute plus de 2000 , on en change pas tous les jours. D'ici là, les extensions vont arriver ... 
- 256 mo ddr400 (certifiée) en plus ... donc un fonctionnement en dual (surement deux barettes de 256), performances supplémentaires ... une bonne barette, c'est autour de 100  tout de même ...
- 80 go SATA en plus ... le SATA coute cher ! et ça te laisse une baie libre (env. 100  de plus pour le 160 go par rapport au 80 go)

Au final, avec le 1.8, tu as surtout de l'évolutivité en plus et de la marge de puissance pour pas réellement plus cher que le 1.6

Pour finir sur la carte graphique, je choisirais plus une ATI car, il me semble, que leurs drivers OpenGL sont nettement plus performants que ceux de NVidia ...

Enfin, c'est mon avis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




K


----------



## crapulos (29 Juin 2003)

Encore moi 

Je voudrais revenir sur les liens que tu donnes pour la mémoire et pour le disque ...

- La mémoire que tu vois à 40  n'est pas tout à fait (et de loin) la même que celle du G5 ... celles de MacWay sont des PC2700 (DDR333) à 167 mhz 64 bits... alors que celles du G5 sont des PC3200 (DDR400) à 200 Mhz (128 bits ?) certifiées ! 
- le disque du G5 est un SATA c'est à dire une interface différente et récente que la IDE ATA actuelle ... plus performante, mais les disques sont plus chers .. forcement 

Bref ce n'est pas tout à fait pareil tout ça 

K


----------



## florentdesvosges (29 Juin 2003)

Merci pour vos conseils, Ludopac et crapulos, je crois en effet que le modèle 1,8 semble être une meilleure affaire.

Quant au changement de carte (l'Ati pour 40 euros de plus) : pour du montage (ma principale utilisation), la différence sera t-elle vraiment flagrante (je précise que je ne fais pas jeux ni de 3D) ??


----------



## crapulos (29 Juin 2003)

Vraiment là je n'en sais rien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je ne fais pas de montage de film ... 

J'ai par contre été jeté un oeil sur hardware.fr pour voir un peu les tests sur la radeon 9600 pro et la 5200 ultra. 

Alors évidemment, ce sont des tests sur PC ce qui ne permet pas de se faire une idée réelle des performances sur Mac mais d'une manière générale, la 9600 Pro est vraiment plus performante que la 5200 Ultra. 

Pour 40 , je crois que ça serait dommage. 
Ceci dit, j'ai l'impression que pour faire des montages vidéo, la puissance de la carte vidéo est assez secondaire. Il faudrait te renseigner dans le forum adéquate  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Moi je vais faire un post pour trouver des tests de ces deux cartes sur Mac

K


----------



## macinside (29 Juin 2003)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Quant au changement de carte (l'Ati pour 40 euros de plus) : pour du montage (ma principale utilisation), la différence sera t-elle vraiment flagrante (je précise que je ne fais pas jeux ni de 3D) ??  *



je pense qu'un 2D les 2 se vallent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais bon comme on sait jamais de quoi est fait l'avenir prend la radeon


----------



## florentdesvosges (29 Juin 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> je pense qu'un 2D les 2 se vallent
> 
> ...



quel rapport avec l'avenir ??
NVidia va se casser la gueule ?? (désolé, je n'y connais rien ....)

Cela dit, vu la faible différence de prix, je pense en effet opter pour l'ATI monté dans le G5 1,8


----------



## macinside (29 Juin 2003)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> quel rapport avec l'avenir ??
> NVidia va se casser la gueule ?? (désolé, je n'y connais rien ....)
> ...



qui te dit que dans 6 mois tu ne fera pas de jeux ?


----------



## crapulos (29 Juin 2003)

LOL ...

Je pense qu'il voulait plutôt parler de l'avenir de ta machine  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Si des fois, d'un coup, tu te disais qu'un petit jeu te ferais bien plaisir ... ce genre de chose ....

K


----------



## florentdesvosges (29 Juin 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> qui te dit que dans 6 mois tu ne fera pas de jeux ?
> 
> ...



aucune chance de ce côté là.

J'ai donné dans les jeux dans mon adolescence et là ce n'est vraiment plus mon trip. Comme pour la tv, je crois être absolument desintoxiqué.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'en profite pour mettre  le lien pour le test de 9600 pro sur hardware.fr


----------



## decoris (29 Juin 2003)

moi si je devais acheter un G5, ça serait sans aucun doute le 1,6 de base sans superdrive... à environ 1900 euros, donc... (1650 avec l'adc).

pourquoi? parcequ'on a beau dire, l'évolutivité, c'est pas ça... regarde : tu aurais acheté un G4 il y a 6 ou 8 mois, tu l'aurais belle avec ton évolutivité... rien de tel que de prendre les nouvelles technologie les moins chère, et de changer plus souvent...
pour du montage vidéo, la carte graphique ne fera pas trop la différence...si tu es vraiment limité niveau budget, achète deux barette de 256MB à la place de la carte nvidia...
et puis vire le modem aussi!

pour moi, si on achète le G5, c'est soit le 1,6 sans superdrive, soit le 2x2... pour le reste, on a une escalade de prix sans fin...
oui mais mieux vaut le 1,8 pour l'avenir -&gt; +360 euros
oui mais mieux vaut la carte ati pour l'avenir -&gt; +48 euros
oui mais mieux vaut plus de ram, certifiée, pour l'avenir -&gt; +160 euros
oui mais mieux vaut intégrer bluethoot, on ne sait jamais -&gt; +80 euros
oui mais peut être qu'un dual est mieux, on ne sait jamais... -&gt; + ...

bref, faut arreter de réfléchir comme ça!


----------



## Le Gognol (29 Juin 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> * oui mais mieux vaut plus de ram, certifiée, pour l'avenir -&gt; +160 euros *



Vu la pauvreté des configs en RAM, ce point là est vraiment obligatoire.

'+


----------



## florentdesvosges (29 Juin 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> * moi si je devais acheter un G5, ça serait sans aucun doute le 1,6 de base sans superdrive... à environ 1900 euros, donc... (1650 avec l'adc).
> 
> pourquoi? parcequ'on a beau dire, l'évolutivité, c'est pas ça... regarde : tu aurais acheté un G4 il y a 6 ou 8 mois, tu l'aurais belle avec ton évolutivité... rien de tel que de prendre les nouvelles technologie les moins chère, et de changer plus souvent...
> pour du montage vidéo, la carte graphique ne fera pas trop la différence...si tu es vraiment limité niveau budget, achète deux barette de 256MB à la place de la carte nvidia...
> ...



C'est un peu facile de dire : "achète le 1,6 sans Superdrive". J'aurais vraiment besoin du Superdrive !! (et du modem  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Par ailleurs, il me semble que le modèle 1,8, puisqu'il intègre 2 fois plus de ram (certifiée) et 2 fois plus d'espace disque, permet d'éviter d'investir pendant un certain temps une fois que tu l'as acheté.

Il me semble que la différence de prix de 360 euros se justifie largement si tu prends en compte cela et aussi les autres points (+200 mhz, bus + rapide, PCI-X, 8 go de ram possible ...)


----------



## florentdesvosges (29 Juin 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> *pour du montage vidéo, la carte graphique ne fera pas trop la différence...si tu es vraiment limité niveau budget, achète deux barette de 256MB à la place de la carte nvidia...
> *



si tu le dis. Je pense finalement que je vais commencer avec la carte de base, quitte à en changer plus tard.

Pour la ram, je n'ai pas trop compris si  celle de Macway ne fonctionnait pas ??


Par ailleurs, s'il y a 2 barrettes de 256 installées, est-ce que je peux rajouter une barrette de 512 en plus ??


----------



## crapulos (29 Juin 2003)

Salut,

Je vais essayer de t'éclairer un peu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour la mémoire de MacWay de ton lien, ce n'est pas la même que celle qui se trouve dans le G5 1.8. je n'en suis pas aussi sur pour celle du 1.6. Donc, la barette de ton lien ne fonctionnera pas sur le 1.8.

D'autre part, de par son architecture, le G5 (encore une fois, je ne parle que du 1.8, mais je pense que cet argument vaut aussi pour le 1.6) demande des barettes de mémoire "en dual". 

Ca veut dire que la mémoire doit être fournie par paire de barettes.

Est-ce obligatoire ou simplement conseillé pour une question de performance ? Je ne sais pas encore ... Pour infos, sur PC, c'est seulement conseillé ... pour de meilleures performances, d'où mon doute !

Pour rajouter 512 Mo, il faut(drais) donc ajouter 2 x 256 Mo

Voilà

K


----------



## crapulos (29 Juin 2003)

Ce qu'on trouve chez Apple 

*Memory*
128-bit data paths for up to 6.4-GBps memory throughput

*1.6GHz model

256MB of PC2700 (333MHz) DDR SDRAM*

Four DIMM slots supporting up to 4GB of main memory                                 

*1.8GHz systems and 2Ghz systems

512MB of PC3200 (400MHz) DDR SDRAM*

Eight DIMM slots supporting up to 8GB of main memory                                 

Support for the following DIMMs  *(in pairs)*:

128MB DIMMs (64-bit-wide, 128- or 256-Mbit)
256MB DIMMs (64-bit-wide, 128- or 256-Mbit)
512MB DIMMs (64-bit-wide, 256-Mbit)
1GB DIMMs (64-bit-wide, 256-Mbit)  

K


----------



## titojean (29 Juin 2003)

Salut florent,

en dehors des differences techniques, si j'avais à acheter un G5, je crois que je ferai le choix de patienter jusqu'en décembre (date max de sortie du nouveau system) pour profiter du duo G5+Mac Os 10.3 :

-1- j'économise au moins 129 euros et une m.à.j.
-2- on peut supposer que 10.3 sera "encore plus opimisé" que la premiére version spécialement adapté au g5 (10.2.7 je crois...),
-3- j'évite les premiers problémes qui ne manque jamais d'apparaitrent (erreur de conceptions de composant (ex. dissipateur therm. G4), compatibilité Os/UC, compatibilité applis/OS/UC, compatibilité periph/Os/UC ...)
-4 je profite des premiers "retours" d'expérience des utilisateurs de la premiere heure...

voila c'était mon coté vieux con/sage qui s'exprimait...


----------



## crapulos (29 Juin 2003)

c'est bien ce que je compte faire pour ma part ... voir attendre juste la next génération (début d'année 2004 ? doutons un peu)

Pas pour la puissance supp mais pour les petites corrections qui ne manqueront pas d'arriver (une deuxième baie pour un lecteur optique ?) ...

K


----------



## JPTK (29 Juin 2003)

Mais ki ki va l'acheter ce G5 alors ???? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






On va jamais en avoir un ds les forums à ce train là !


----------



## crapulos (29 Juin 2003)

pas de soucis ...

Y a des impulsifs, des consommateurs en manque ...

Peut-être même des gens qui en ont vraiment besoin de ces nouvelles machines ...

Pas de soucis vraiment ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





K


----------



## jfh (29 Juin 2003)

a ce propos j'en connais un qui achète chaque mac qui sort
dés qu'il y en a un nouveau il vend (ou le garde l'ancien , il en a pas mal, mais en général vend) et en achète un nouveau
bien que je ne le voit plus je suis près a juré qu'il en a déja acheté un via l'apple store 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



il a l'air de pouvoir se le permettre en tout cas il n'a jamais éprouvé aucun soucis pour en avoir.

y a surrement deja un coin tout beau tout propre pour le nouveau G5
donc pas de soucis apple en vendra (même si ils sont pas tous comme ca, dommage dira apple 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

perso j'attend aussi, a moin que le mien claque se qui n'est pas exclu en fait


----------



## macintroll (29 Juin 2003)

Ce qu'il y a de rigolo c qu'a prix inférieur le gas de gamme G5 dépasse allègrement l'ancien haut de gamme G4...

en clair beaucoup de puissance meme a 1,6 Ghz, bien plus que la pluspart d'entre vous auront besoin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pour du web ou de la pao voir meme de la musique un bon G4 1,42 Ghz deviens une superbe affaire  à 1430  TTC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




maintenant pour ceux qui ont de réels besoins de puissance (calcul scientifique - video - 3D - imagerie etc..) ben pour moi la config la plus interressante est sans nul doute le bi 2ghz.

et concernant l'evolutivité n'oubliez pas que IBM compte passer a 3Ghz des l'année prochaine !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Je vous laisse imaginer les perfs dun bi-3Ghz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 )


----------



## florentdesvosges (30 Juin 2003)

macintroll a dit:
			
		

> * Ce qu'il y a de rigolo c qu'a prix inférieur le gas de gamme G5 dépasse allègrement l'ancien haut de gamme G4...*



y a t-il déjà des benchs qui oposent le bi 1,42 au G5 1,6 ??



			
				macintroll a dit:
			
		

> *un bon G4 1,42 Ghz deviens une superbe affaire  à 1430  TTC
> 
> 
> 
> ...



à ce prix-là, tu n'as qu'un mono 1,25.



			
				macintroll a dit:
			
		

> *maintenant pour ceux qui ont de réels besoins de puissance (calcul scientifique - video - 3D - imagerie etc..) ben pour moi la config la plus interressante est sans nul doute le bi 2ghz.*



oui, mais il coûte tout de même plus de 1000 euros en + ... ce qui est à prendre en considération.



			
				macintroll a dit:
			
		

> *
> et concernant l'evolutivité n'oubliez pas que IBM compte passer a 3Ghz des l'année prochaine !!!
> 
> 
> ...



j'imagine que tu sais que c'est un faux argument  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sinon, on achètera plus jamais rien


----------



## florentdesvosges (30 Juin 2003)

titojean a dit:
			
		

> * Salut florent,
> 
> en dehors des differences techniques, si j'avais à acheter un G5, je crois que je ferai le choix de patienter jusqu'en décembre (date max de sortie du nouveau system) pour profiter du duo G5+Mac Os 10.3 :
> 
> ...



Salut Christophe,
Merci pour ces conseils hautement vertueux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




l'unique problème qui me pousse à en acheter un maintenant est que je bosse sur un Lombard (voir ma signature), que je repousse depuis déjà pas mal de temps l'achat d'une tour, et que j'en aurais grandement besoin à la rentrée.

(je précise que si je ne faisais que du Web -surf, html- et Office, voire même Photoshop sur des images légères, je n'aurais aucun problème à rester sur mon Lombard que j'adore  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... quand on a pas besoin de beaucoup de puissance, le mieux reste encore d'investir dans un bel écran).


----------



## macintroll (30 Juin 2003)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> *
> y a t-il déjà des benchs qui oposent le bi 1,42 au G5 1,6 ??
> *



Non effectivement mais considerant que leG5 est plus performant qu'un PIV a 3Ghz qui est deja plus performant qu'un bi G4 je vois pas pourquoi la logique ne serait pas respectée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 



> à ce prix-là, tu n'as qu'un mono 1,25


oui désolé c du 1, 25Ghz pas du 1,42 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais je voulais bien dire un mono proc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






> oui, mais il coûte tout de même plus de 1000 euros en + ... ce qui est à prendre en considération



1000 euros de plus certe mais pas mal de puissance en plus surtout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 surtout si l'on compare aux dernieres config biG4

par ex : 3.737,50                                                                                                                                                                                                                   
Double PowerPC G4 à 1,25 GHz
2 Mo de cache N3 par processeur
 2 Go de mémoire DDR333
Disque Ultra ATA de 2x160 Go
Graveur DVD-R/CD-RW
NVIDIA GeForce4 Titanium
         128 Mo de mémoire vidéo DDR
Modem interne 56K

vs :
3.347,60                                                                                                                                                                                                                  
Double PowerPC G5 à 2 GHz
 Bus frontal à 1 GHz
512 Ko de cache N2 par processeur
512 Mo de SDRAM 128 bits DDR400
Extensible jusqu'à 8 Go de SDRAM
Disque dur Serial ATA de 160 Go
 SuperDrive
Trois connecteurs PCI-X
ATI Radeon 9600 Pro
 64 Mo de mémoire vidéo DDR 
Modem interne 56K


chose surprenante le Bi G5 est moins cher que le Bi G4 !!!!!!


----------



## florentdesvosges (30 Juin 2003)

macintroll a dit:
			
		

> *
> chose surprenante le Bi G5 est moins cher que le Bi G4 !!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



c'est effectivement assez étonnant (la carte graphique est peut-être meilleure sur le G4 ??). Je ne vois pas ce qui peut justifier d'acheter la config G4 ultime maintenant à part un attachement forcené à OS 9 ...

Je pense que le G5 1,8 est déjà pas mal (euphémisme ...) puissant.

Quelqu'un sait-il si FinalCutPro tire bien profit de deux processeurs ???


----------



## macinside (30 Juin 2003)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Quelqu'un sait-il si FinalCutPro tire bien profit de deux processeurs ???  *




c'est même conseiller depuis la version 3


----------



## florentdesvosges (30 Juin 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> c'est même conseiller depuis la version 3
> ...



arghh : j'étais parti pour acheter le modèle 1,6, et voilà que vous commencez à me convaincre du bi-pro 2 ghz ... Mon banquier ne va pas être content ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Plus sérieusement, le bipro, ça va surtout changer pour l'encodage, non ??


----------



## macinside (30 Juin 2003)

surtout pour l'encodage et les effets video (transition, ...)


----------



## crapulos (30 Juin 2003)

C'est toute la difficulté de demander des conseils  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Après faut assumer !

Bon, c'est vrai aussi que je te donne mon avis par rapport à ce que je ferais plus que par rapport à tes besoins que je ne connais pas ... 

Ceci dit, autant la différence (de prix) entre le 1.6 et le 1.8 est "faible", autant celle avec le 2 x 2 commence à peser son poids en  cacahuètes !!!

Je crois que si tu hésites par rapport à la puissance de ta future machine, tu devrais attendre d'avoir les premiers retours des premiers acquéreurs ... pour savoir un peu ce que la chose a dans le ventre. Il est tout à fait possible que le 2 x 2 soit la machine qu'il te faut, mais l'acheter à l'aveuglette ... 

Enfin, ce sont tes sous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







K


----------



## florentdesvosges (30 Juin 2003)

crapulos a dit:
			
		

> *tu devrais attendre d'avoir les premiers retours des premiers acquéreurs ... pour savoir un peu ce que la chose a dans le ventre. Il est tout à fait possible que le 2 x 2 soit la machine qu'il te faut, mais l'acheter à l'aveuglette ...   *



oui je vais tâcher de retarder l'achat de la bête le plus possible tant que je n'en ai pas vraiment besoin (c-a-d jusqu'en Septembre, je peux m'en passer) et tâcher d'avoir des témoignages d'utilisateurs.

Par contre, j'ai peur, si j'attends septembre pour lancer la commande, que la machine mette encore un mois à arriver ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Question con : si je commande maintenant à l'Apple Store, puis-je facilement rétracter la commande ??? (si jamais tout le monde en est déçu ...)


----------



## Nathalex (30 Juin 2003)

Salut Florent,
J'en suis également au même stade de réflexion et comme toi, je ne peux pas trop me permettre de repousser mon achat (si tant est que mes doutes unixiens soient balayés) que je prévois depuis quelques mois maintenant....

Au départ, j'excluais le 1,6 que je trouvais pas beaucoup moins cher que le 1,8 avec des différences pas négligeables (toutes celles que tu as mentionnées). Puis est venue la question de l'écran et de la contrainte budgétaire !!

Avec un budget de 3500 euros, on doit pouvoir avoir (à peu près) un G5 1,8 + AppleDisplay 17" ou un biG5 2 + un écran basique CRT.... Et là, je ne sais plus (sans compter la possibilité du 1,6 Ghz + l'AppleDisplay 20" qui est quand même magnifique !).

Pour l'instant donc, je suis plutôt sur le 1,8 Ghz mais, comme l'ont dit certains, si le 1,6 est déjà pas mal plus rapide que l'ancien BiG4 1,42, je saurais certainement "m'en contenter". Mais aurons-nous la réponse rapidement ???

Quant à la carte graphique, comme je ne joue pas : il y a des chances que je conserve la config de base....


----------



## crapulos (30 Juin 2003)

Je vois que je n'ai pas du tout le même "problème" que vous ... Je ne suis pas spécialement pressé pour l'achat qui est plus du luxe qu'autre chose ...

Si j'ai bien lu les forums ces derniers mois, il y a tellement de possibilités entre : "dispo le 1er Aout (en Europe) en quantité" et "dispo le 15 septembre au compte-goutte" que c'est irrésolvable ...

En réfléchissant, ce n'est pas spécifique à Apple. ADM, NVidia, ATI, pour ne citer, qu'eux ont eut ce genre de soucis ces derniers mois ...

La demande sera ou ne sera pas forte, les premiers servis ne seront pas forcement les premières commandes, etc.

Faudrait la confirmation d'un vieux de la vieille mais ce sont mes impressions ...

Si vous êtes pressés, pressés, une solution reste d'attendre les premiers résultats et d'exclure l'Apple Store ... si c'est possible. un achat en magasin et repartir avec la bête  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vu que la Fnac a obtenu l'extra ordinaire avantage d'avoir un exemplaire dans ces murs, on peut supposer un certain favoritisme de ce coté là ...

Ca ne devient que des suppositions, je vais me retrouver dans les "Rumeurs"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bon courage !!

K


----------



## florentdesvosges (30 Juin 2003)

crapulos a dit:
			
		

> * Si vous êtes pressés, pressés, une solution reste d'attendre les premiers résultats et d'exclure l'Apple Store ... si c'est possible. un achat en magasin et repartir avec la bête  *



d'habitude, j'achète à la Fnac (ou en occasion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), mais là j'aimerais pouvoir bénéficier de la réduction ADC donc je dois obligatoirement passé par l'Apple Store.

Il n'y a plus qu'à prier pour la malheureuse expérience de la (non) disponibilité des Alu 17" leur ait servi de leçons ...


----------



## florentdesvosges (30 Juin 2003)

Nathalex a dit:
			
		

> * Pour l'instant donc, je suis plutôt sur le 1,8 Ghz mais, comme l'ont dit certains, si le 1,6 est déjà pas mal plus rapide que l'ancien BiG4 1,42, je saurais certainement "m'en contenter". Mais aurons-nous la réponse rapidement ???
> 
> Quant à la carte graphique, comme je ne joue pas : il y a des chances que je conserve la config de base....    *



J'ai un avantage par rapport à toi : je possède déjà un écran (un très bon et économique Formac Pronitron 19/380  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) et n'ai donc que la tour à acheter.

Définitivement, il me semble que le modèle 1,6 soit le moins bon rapport qualité/prix, et le bi 2 ghz le meilleur.
C'est assez injuste quand on y pense ... mais bon Apple donne bien dans le commerce, pas dans la philantropie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mes points d'hésitation :
-la carte graphique (point minime, je l'admet)
-quand acheter ? Passer commande maintenant pour recevoir la machine + vite, ou attendre les premiers témoignages (je commence à pencher pour la seconde option : "prudence est mère de sûreté"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Le bonjour à Montréal et à Ottawa de la part d'un ex-expatrié au Québec


----------



## Zitoune (30 Juin 2003)

Les conseils de MacBidouille...


----------



## florentdesvosges (30 Juin 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> * Les conseils de MacBidouille... *



merci pour le lien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ce sont des conseils plein de bon sens et je n'avais pas pensé à la pertinence de ne pas prendre le Superdrive mais plutôt le combo.

Avec Apple, il faut bien savoir déchiffrer les configs.


----------



## snexes (1 Juillet 2003)

Moi je vais attendre encore un bon moment bien que mon G3 Beige me semble de plus en plus poussif...

Juste une question : Les modèles avec SuperDrive ne sont-ils pas livrés avec le super logiciel de gravure de DVD maison ? Donc si vous prenez pas le SuperDrive, pas de logiciel si vous l'achetez après...

Enfin je crois...


----------



## florentdesvosges (1 Juillet 2003)

snexes a dit:
			
		

> * Juste une question : Les modèles avec SuperDrive ne sont-ils pas livrés avec le super logiciel de gravure de DVD maison ? Donc si vous prenez pas le SuperDrive, pas de logiciel si vous l'achetez après...
> 
> Enfin je crois...   *



je crois que tu crois bien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il faut aquérir iLife ou trouver quelqu'un qui l'a déjà ...


----------



## macinside (1 Juillet 2003)

idvd est fournit avec toutes les machines équiper de superdribe, sinon dvd studio pro est a achetter a part !


----------



## florentdesvosges (1 Juillet 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> * idvd est fournit avec toutes les machines équiper de superdribe, sinon dvd studio pro est a achetter a part !  *



là tu fais très fort pour l'orthographe : quasiment une faute par mot ...

On peut toujours acheter iLife (58 euros) où est inclu  iDVD


----------



## Foguenne (1 Juillet 2003)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> On peut toujours acheter iLife (58 euros) où est inclu  iDVD *



iDVD ne fonctionne si je ne me trompe pas qu'avec les graveurs dvd interne et "d'origine" Apple. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Ce thread est très interessant.
Je change de machine l'année prochaine (en mars) pour pouvoir faire de la vidéo "confortablement" donc j'attend, j'écoute,...


----------



## Foguenne (1 Juillet 2003)

Vu sur le site d'Apple:
"iDVD 3 : la création de DVD personnalisés sur votre bureau.
La nouvelle version de iDVD apporte de puissantes fonctions de création de DVD. Vous pouvez créer rapidement des DVD personnalisés directement depuis votre bureau. iDVD fonctionne avec iMovie, iPhoto et iTunes, vous permettant de créer des DVD de qualité professionnelle rivalisant avec les grandes productions hollywoodiennes et lisibles sur la plupart des lecteurs DVD standard*. *Remarque :  iDVD nécessite le SuperDrive d'Apple.
*


----------



## bateman (1 Juillet 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> *Ce thread est très interessant.
> Je change de machine l'année prochaine (en mars) pour pouvoir faire de la vidéo "confortablement" donc j'attend, j'écoute,...
> 
> 
> ...



donc tu veux signifier par là que tu ne veux pas voir ce sujet être pourri par des posts inutiles comme un vulgaire sujet du bar.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




too late.

par ailleurs quand on désire voir les sujets des dernières 24 heures, ou dernières 48 heures, ne serait-il pas possible de faire un filtre, tous les sujets  *sauf* ceux du bar?
parce que sans cela la recherche est quasi inopérante..


----------



## Foguenne (1 Juillet 2003)

bateman a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> donc tu veux signifier par là que tu ne veux pas voir ce sujet être pourri par des posts inutiles comme un vulgaire sujet du bar..
> 
> ...



J'ai raté quelques choses ?????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Non, je dis juste que ce sujet m'interesse beaucoup car mon achat n'est pas pour maintenant et j'ai donc la possibilité, avec des sujets comme celui-ci de voir ce qui me conviendra le mieux comme machine.
Il n'y a aucun sous-entendu et les "hors-sujet" ne m'embêtent pas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, un petit Xanax ?


----------



## bateman (1 Juillet 2003)

j'ai répondu à Foguenne en privé les enfants.

mais qui a une réponse à mon deuxième point, les filtres dans la recherche des messages récents, hors Bar..


----------



## snexes (1 Juillet 2003)

Pour une fois que je dis un truc et que je me fais pas incendier par tout le monde... Suis trop fier !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"Ca y est c'est fait j'ai des amis..."


----------



## bateman (1 Juillet 2003)

snexes a dit:
			
		

> * Pour une fois que je dis un truc et que je me fais pas incendier par tout le monde... Suis trop fier !
> 
> 
> 
> ...




le monde est amour.


----------



## florentdesvosges (1 Juillet 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> *
> iDVD ne fonctionne si je ne me trompe pas qu'avec les graveurs dvd interne et "d'origine" Apple.
> 
> 
> ...



oui : iDVD ne marche qu'en interne (seul DVDStudioPro peut marcher avec un graveur externe) mais il reste plus intéresant de prendre le G5 avec le combo car la réduction correspond exactement au prix du Superdrive Pionneer ce qui revient à avoir le combo à l'oeil et aussi d'attendre le prochain modèle de Superdrive (A06) qui grave également les DVD+R.

Comme tu l'auras compris, ces graveurs ne sont pas "d'origine Apple" mais bien Pionneer.



			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> *
> Ce thread est très interessant.
> Je change de machine l'année prochaine (en mars) pour pouvoir faire de la vidéo "confortablement" donc j'attend, j'écoute,...
> 
> ...



idem, pour moi c'est principalement pour la vidéo et aussi le traitement d'images.

Courage Paulo : cela va être dur de patienter jusqu'à l'année prochaine. En échange tu auras un G5 3 Ghz


----------



## Foguenne (1 Juillet 2003)

Merci Florent, je verrais ce qu'il y a comme machine à ce moment là.
Un powerbook G5 ? On verra mais je penche plutôt pour un powermac.
J'ai un projet assez important de vidéo (pour le boulot entre autre).
Vivement 2004.


----------



## decoris (1 Juillet 2003)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Vu la pauvreté des configs en RAM, ce point là est vraiment obligatoire.
> 
> '+   *



ben non, il suffit d'acheter la mémoire ailleurs que chez apple... pour 160 euros, t'as pratiquement 2x 512 et pas 2 x 256...


----------



## Gaël (1 Juillet 2003)

bonsoir everybody,

Concernant le choix d'un modèle de Powermac à choisir, Apple avait coutume de faire paraître le modele de milieu de gamme comme le meilleur en terme de rapport qualité/prix.
 Aujourd'hui, avec l'arrivée du G5, de son processeur mais aussi de tout ce qui va autour (serialATA, USB2...) il est évident que  toutes ces machines sont attractives. Le choix est donc très difficile. 
Moi je pense que sur la nouvelle gamme, le meilleur rapport qualité/prix/performance est sans conteste le bi pro. Apple a volontairement baissé son prix afin d'attirer un max de professionnels, et au vue du nombre de  pré commandes sur l'Apple Store je crois qu'il n'y a pas photo.

Enfin si on a le budget, on prend le bi-2Ghz sinon le 1,8Ghz.
Je pense qu'en termes de performances, il y a une différence non négligeable en défaveur du 1,6Ghz.

Moi j'ai déjà commandé un la semaine dernière car j'en ai besoin d'un pour le mois de septembre. Il faut penser au délai car commander au mois de septembre c'est l'avoir en novembre....

Je prends le risque d'acheter les premiers modèle mais je n'ai pas peur car je n'ai jamais eu de mauvaises surprises avec les powermac. On verra....il faut se lancer de fois...


----------



## decoris (1 Juillet 2003)

je maintiens que c'est le 1,6 le mieux (et sans superdrive!)
le PCI-X machin, je parie qu'il y a plus de la moitié (dont moi) de ceux qui causent ici qui ne savent pas à quoi ça sert, aucun ordi n'a ça pour le moment, donc on s'en fout...
le bus 100 MHz plus rapide, je crois que le passage de 133 à 800 ou de 133 à 900 ne devrait pas tellement etre différent...
la fréquence : 1,6 ou 1,8? 11% de différence... donc maximum 10% de perf en plus... bref, pas de quoi fouetter un chat, vu l'écart très probable qui existera avec les G4.
la mémoire : 4Go de ram, c'est plus qu'assez!!! donc tu l'achètes avec 2x128, et tu rajoutes 2x512, et je crois qu'il n'y aura AUCUN problème (1280Mb de ram quand même...) bien sur les 2x512 sont achetés AILLEURS que sur l'apple store! par exemple chez lcdc : 99 euros pour celle du 1,6, et 149 euros pour celle du 1,28! encore 100 euros d'économisés sur deux fois 512 en achetant le 1,6...

en clair, dans tous les cas tu auras un gain de performances ENORME, donc autant en profiter au meilleur prix!


----------



## florentdesvosges (1 Juillet 2003)

Gaël a dit:
			
		

> * Il faut penser au délai car commander au mois de septembre c'est l'avoir en novembre....
> *



pas sûr, certaines fois, c'est juste que les châines de production ne tournent pas encore à fond (où que cela avait été sous-estimé ...) mais j'espère bien qu'il n'y aura pas toujours deux mois d'attente pour avoir son G5


----------



## florentdesvosges (1 Juillet 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> * J'ai un projet assez important de vidéo (pour le boulot entre autre)  *



le G5 s'impose !
(je dis ça mais j'ai monté mon premier 52 minutes sur un iMac 400 avec 10 go de disque dur et 192 de ram ... plus cheap tu meurs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## florentdesvosges (1 Juillet 2003)

Decus, tes arguments sont régis en gros par "le 1,6 déjà assez puissant comme ça, pas la peine de prendre mieux"

Il faut déjà savoir : "assez" pour qui ?? C'est très subjectif

Et surtout, il est très clair que le modèle 1,8 apporte plein de petits plus par rapport au 1,6 qui font qu'il se "démodera" un peu moins vite que le modèle bas de gamme.

Dépenser un peu plus pour le 1,8 permettra d'avoir une machine "up to date" pendant un peu plus longtemps


----------



## decoris (1 Juillet 2003)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> * Decus, tes arguments sont régis en gros par "le 1,6 déjà assez puissant comme ça, pas la peine de prendre mieux"
> 
> Il faut déjà savoir : "assez" pour qui ?? C'est très subjectif
> 
> ...


mes arguments sont : 
 <ul type="square">  [*]le gain par rapport au G4 sera énorme dans tous les cas  [*]la différence de performances entre le 1,6 et le 1,8 est minime  [*]Les plus technologiques du 1,8 (pc-x, bus 900, 8Go de ram) sont inutiles dans la plupart des cas  [*]si néanmoins ils sont utiles, alors autant prendre le dual : de toute facon les périf qui utiliseront ces techno seront hors de prix   [*]la ram des 1,8 et dual 2 est 50% plus chère -100 euros par Gb, soit 400 euros sur 4Gb... [*]mieux vaut avoir une machine très performante maintenant, et changer dans 2 ans, qu'avoir la machine la plus performante, et changer dans 3 ou 4 ans...  [/list] 

franchement, tu comptes avoir plus de 4Go de ram?
tu comptes utiliser les périf PCI-x? 

et puis, en fin de compte, mac os X étant si bien multitache, même si un calcul de rendu prend plus longtemps, tu peux faire autre chose en attendant...

enfin, dernier argument : dans 6 mois, quand tu auras les proceseurs 2, 2,3 et dual 2,5, tu diras exactement la même chose : le 2 n'est pas intéressant, mieux vaut prendre le dual... Or tu peux etre sur que dans 6 mois tu auras qqch de mieux que le 1,8 pour le prix (voir moins cher) que le 1,6...


----------



## decoris (1 Juillet 2003)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> * Lombard G3 400, 512 Ram, 48 Go DDI *



franchement, en venant d'un lombard, comment peux-tu ne fusse que penser etre déçu du 1,6????


----------



## einqui (1 Juillet 2003)

Salut,

   Je pense pas m'acheter de G5 (encore que pour le boulot, faut que j'en par le au chef 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Mais comme je suis un petit gars curieux et que Decus m'a appate : qu'est-ce donc exactement que ces cartes PCI-x?


----------



## florentdesvosges (1 Juillet 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> *
> mieux vaut avoir une machine très performante maintenant, et changer dans 2 ans, qu'avoir la machine la plus performante, et changer dans 3 ou 4 ans...  *



il ne s'agit pas d'avoir la machine la plus performante (le 1,8 n'est que le milieu de gamme) et si j'achète une machine (que ce soit le 1,6 ou le 1,8), j'espère bien ne pas en changer dans les trois ans qui viennent (regarde ma congig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )



			
				decus a dit:
			
		

> *
> franchement, tu comptes avoir plus de 4Go de ram?*



cela dépend combiend e temps on compte garder sa machine. Je n'ai pas les moyens d'en changer tous les ans par contre je me vois bien investir une fois par an dans de la ram ...

Effectivement, la ram est moins cher sur le 1,6 mais si tu veux avoir 4 go, tu devras obligatoirement passer par des barrettes de 1go (dont le prix est prohibitif) alors qu'avec le modèle 1,8 (8 slots) tu pourras utiliser des barrettes de 512, ce qui reviendra finalement moins cher.



			
				decus a dit:
			
		

> * tu comptes utiliser les périf PCI-x? *



dès qu'ils existeront, pourquoi  pas ?
Mon argument est que le 1,8, pour pas beaucoup plus cher, est davantage une machine pour l'avenir que le 1,6.



			
				decus a dit:
			
		

> *
> enfin, dernier argument : dans 6 mois, quand tu auras les proceseurs 2, 2,3 et dual 2,5, tu diras exactement la même chose : le 2 n'est pas intéressant, mieux vaut prendre le dual*



je défends surtout le 1,8 pas le Dual ! Et je ne peux pas savoir (ni toi) ce que je penserais dans 6 mois car l politique de prix d'Apple aura peut-être changé ....


----------



## florentdesvosges (1 Juillet 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> franchement, en venant d'un lombard, comment peux-tu ne fusse que penser etre déçu du 1,6????
> 
> ...



je ne pense pas que le 1,6 me décevrait mais simplement que le 1,8 me ravirait encore plus


----------



## florentdesvosges (1 Juillet 2003)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> * qu'est-ce donc exactement que ces cartes PCI-x?
> *



Tiré de la page Apple  :
"Extension PCI-X
Power Mac G5 est livré en standard avec trois connecteurs PCI-X, ce qui vous permet de bénéficier des toutes dernières innovations de la technologie PCI. Le protocole PCI-X est parfait pour les périphériques PCI hautes performances en augmentant                  la fréquence de 33 à 133 MHz et le débit de 266 Mo/s                  à 2 Go/s."


----------



## decoris (1 Juillet 2003)

bah, après tout chacun choisi ce qu'il veut!!!
de toute façon moi j'attends le powerbook G5...

mais je suis un adepte des machines bas de gamme.... c'est comme ça!


----------



## florentdesvosges (1 Juillet 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> *mais je suis un adepte des machines bas de gamme.... c'est comme ça!
> *



On doit encore pouvoir trouver l'iMac 500 si tu veux


----------



## Foguenne (1 Juillet 2003)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> cela dépend combiend e temps on compte garder sa machine. Je n'ai pas les moyens d'en changer tous les ans par contre je me vois bien investir une fois par an dans de la ram ...
> 
> *


Je partage ton avis sur le choix du 1,8 Florent.
J'aime bien cette idée de rajouter de temps en temps un petit bonus de ram.
Je commencerais avec 1Go (4x250) pour culminer à 2 Go quand j'aurais bossé plus (heures sup et primes = bonnus pour mon Mac, budget non fumeur = BD, Livre, CD  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Au fait pour la vidéo (Final Cut Express) il faut combien de ram pour être relax? 
Ce qui est clair c'est que quand, comme moi, on a pas d'écran, le budget total est assez conséquent. Va falloir bosser ferme d'ici mars 2004


----------



## decoris (2 Juillet 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> *
> Ce qui est clair c'est que quand, comme moi, on a pas d'écran, le budget total est assez conséquent. Va falloir bosser ferme d'ici mars 2004
> 
> 
> ...



vas-y, prends direct le dual 2,5 GHz avec 8Go de ram et 500 Go de DD!! vas-y, OUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII....
sorry, je pète un cable... heureusement que je pars demain!!!


----------



## decoris (2 Juillet 2003)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> On doit encore pouvoir trouver l'iMac 500 si tu veux
> 
> ...



très drole...
je dis que je préfère un powerbook bas de gamme qu'un ibook haut de gamme, un G5 bas de gamme qu'un G4 haut de gamme, une audi A6 de base qu'une A4 avec options, 3 nuits dans un hotel de luxe plutot qu'une semaine dans un truc de merde, etc... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais bon, c'est mon avis (et je le partage), rien ne vous empeche de prendre le powerbook haut de gamme, le G5 haut de gamme, l'A6 full options, et la semaine dans l'hotel de luxe!!
suffit d'avoir les moyens, ou de choisir ses priorités...

sur ce, a dans 2 semaines...


----------



## florentdesvosges (2 Juillet 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> * sur ce, a dans 2 semaines...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bonnes vacances et reviens-nous les poches pleines de G5 1,6


----------



## Le Gognol (2 Juillet 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> *
> ben non, il suffit d'acheter la mémoire ailleurs que chez apple...  *



Évidemment, ça me semblait clair sans que je le précise...

'+


----------



## Foguenne (2 Juillet 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> mais bon, c'est mon avis (et je le partage), rien ne vous empeche de prendre le powerbook haut de gamme, le G5 haut de gamme, l'A6 full options, et la semaine dans l'hotel de luxe!!
> suffit d'avoir les moyens, ou de choisir ses priorités...
> ...



Je prend la total, bonne vacance.


----------



## Lordwizard (2 Juillet 2003)

Pas de doutes, le biprocesseur a le meilleur rapport performance/prix...

Pour autant ce n'est pas forcement la machine a prendre si on a un budget serré.

Par contre je suis persuadé que le feeling OS X est grandement amélioré par les machines biprocesseurs même a base de G4, surtout au niveau souplesse/réactivité...

La politique d'Apple du biprocessing a été la bonne facon de pallier la relative lenteur du G4, mais elle reste valable sous le G5 surtout avec un Panther encore plus optimisé...

Je suis persuadé que le G5 1,6 explose mon bipro G4 1,25 en puissance pure , mais dans mon utilisation quotidienne, c'est a dire avec 7-8 softs ouverts, gravage en tache de fond etc, eh ben peut-etre que ma machine fera presque jeux égal, qui sait ??!! 
Faudra attendre les premieres impressions...

Pour moi ce sera a present un Biproc G5 ou rien... Perso j'attend mi-2004 pour un milieu de gamme bipro a 2 ou 2,5 GHz !


----------



## florentdesvosges (2 Juillet 2003)

on ne change pas les pro-bipro  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Plus sérieusement, peut-être que le bipros seront désormais uniquement réservés aux machines haut de gamme et plus aux modèles intermédiaires.

(je ferais peut-être mieux d'aller dans les rumeurs moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## yoyo (3 Juillet 2003)

Etant possesseur d'un Dual 1.25 Ghz, je voudrait pas revenir à une config Mono-Processeur.

Quand on y a gouté, c'est difficile de se dire que sa prochaine bécane sera mono-proc......

Pour moi aussi, ce sera fin 2004 voir début 2005 quand je changerais, le Dual 1.25 tourne très très bien même si parfois pour encoder j'aimerais plus de rapidité.

Les derniers Dual G4 sont vraiment très bien, mais évidemment moins bien que les G5.....

Bonnes Vacances pour ceux qui partent, ah les veinard !


----------



## paisley (3 Juillet 2003)

HS
Pour Florent, j'ai été voir tes hotos de Montréal... magnifiques.
Comment as-tu trouvé notre ville ?

Pour le G5, le milieu de gamme est très bien si on a pas les moyens du bipro, ou le besoin professionnel (vidéo, image..)


----------



## florentdesvosges (6 Juillet 2003)

paisley a dit:
			
		

> * HS
> Pour Florent, j'ai été voir tes hotos de Montréal... magnifiques.
> Comment as-tu trouvé notre ville ?*



merci pour le compliment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai adoré Montréal et j'envisage l'immigration ....



			
				paisley a dit:
			
		

> *
> Pour le G5, le milieu de gamme est très bien si on a pas les moyens du bipro, ou le besoin professionnel (vidéo, image..)   *



Je pense que même pour un besoin pro, on n'a pas forcément besoin du bipro.
Rappellons-nous que les pros (ceux de la vidéo par exemple), il n'y a pas si longtemps, bossaient sur des G3 B&amp;B à 400 Mhz ...


----------



## Jean-Miche (6 Juillet 2003)

Un article de SVMMAC sur le G5:  là


----------



## florentdesvosges (6 Juillet 2003)

Jean-Miche a dit:
			
		

> * Un article de SVMMAC sur le G5:  là *



Merci pour le lien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Visiblement, l'ajout d'un second processuer n'entraîne pas un gros surcoût d'où le très bon rapport qualité-prix du G5 bipro.

+ on achète un G5 cher, + on fait une bonne affaire ...

Le monde libéral est sans pitié


----------



## sekhmet (6 Juillet 2003)

mon G5 bi2GHZ est commandé, pour la premiere fois , j'achete un mac dés sa sortie avec les risques que ca comporte. je vous ferais part de mes impressions dés que je l'ai...


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Juillet 2003)

Je pense que je prendrai le 1,8, si j'ai pas assez, j'attendrai 2004, mais je prendrais pas le 1.6 (il doit me durer 5 ans quand-même).
Ca m'embête vraiment de pas pouvoir mettre 700  de plus pour un bi-2 Ghz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, mais bon, venant du G3-500 Mhz, j'aurais déjà une différence énorme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## jacot (8 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Je pense que je prendrai le 1,8, si j'ai pas assez, j'attendrai 2004, mais je prendrais pas le 1.6 (il doit me durer 5 ans quand-même).
> Ca m'embête vraiment de pas pouvoir mettre 700  de plus pour un bi-2 Ghz
> 
> 
> ...



Il est clair que ça va te faire un choc : passer d'un imac 500 à un G5 1,8Ghz, la différence est peut-être trop grande pour toi








 , cela pourrait te faire des frayeurs


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Juillet 2003)

jacot a dit:
			
		

> * Il est clair que ça va te faire un choc : passer d'un imac 500 à un G5 1,8Ghz, la différence est peut-être trop grande pour toi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Arrête, tu me fais peur, j'hésite maintenant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Efnin, si je peux avoir un démarrage en dessous de 3 minutes, ce sera pas un mal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Et puis franchement, qu'est-ce que je vais faire de 160 Go de disque dur ?
J'ai pas une connexion assez rapide pour prendre des divx, déjà là, j'utilise même pas 15 Go sur les 30


----------



## Lordwizard (8 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar

Pourquoi tu tapes pas dans l'occasion alors ??

Sincérement il y a / va avoir de très bonnes occasions sur des bi-G4 comme le mien par exemple.

Et franchement rien qu'avec çà tu va etre décoiffé !! Crois-moi !! (j'avais moi aussi un G3 500Mhz mais en PowerMac G3)

Mon Bi-G4 j'arrive même pas a lui faire mettre un genou a terre, il va tres bien me tenir compagnie jusqu'à mi ou fin 2004, le G5 (ou G6) ce sera pour apres !


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Juillet 2003)

Lordwizard a dit:
			
		

> *Pourquoi tu tapes pas dans l'occasion alors ?? *


Le problème dans l'occasion, c'est qu'on trouve toujours mieux pour un peu plus cher, alors que dans la gamme G5, y a trois choix, je sais que je prendrais pas le bipro, ni le disque de 250 Go
Ensuite, je pense qu'un mono 1,8 sera beaucoup plus puissant qu'un bi-1.42 G4 (j'attends des benchs) et il a l'avantage d'être un peu plus évolutif grâce au PCI-X.
Évidemment, l'absence de 2ème baie optique, je trouve ça nul de la part d'Apple, mais comme j'ai déjà un graveur externe, je devrais tenir.

J'espère aussi qu'avec l'arrivée d'applications et d'un système optimisés 64 bits, la machine gagne en performance au fil du temps.

Enfin, le 5500 de mon père a tenu 6 ans alors que c'était un bas de gamme, je sais pertinemment que dans 5 ans le G4, c'est mort de chez mort et je compte pas changer avant.


----------



## Lordwizard (8 Juillet 2003)

> Le problème dans l'occasion, c'est qu'on trouve toujours mieux pour un peu plus cher



Comprend pas ? Le neuf c'est effectivement mieux mais plus cher...
Justement l'occaz te permet d'ajuster au millimetre ton besoin avec ton budget au moindre cout...



> je pense qu'un mono 1,8 sera beaucoup plus puissant qu'un bi-1.42 G4 (j'attends des benchs)



Certainement mais tout dépendra du degré d'optimisation des programmes, le bi-G4 ne sera certainement pas très loin sur certains test !! Tout dépend a combien tu l'aura eu pour definir un rapport perf/prix

Le débat récent sur les benchs du G5 ont au moins le mérite de dire une vérité, que rien n'est tout blanc ou noir au niveau perf des proc que ce soit un G5 un G4 ou un PIV, tout dépend du type d'utilisation, de l'optimisation etc...



> il a l'avantage d'être un peu plus évolutif grâce au PCI-X



Tu pioche le mauvais exemple! En presque 10 ans de machines "pro" depuis mon 7500, je n'ai jamais eu besoin d'une seul baie PCI pour mon utilisation...

A l'avantage du G5 , moi je mettrai plutot en avant par ordre d'importance: le serial ATA, les sorties optiques 5.1, la memoire plus rapide, l'USB 2...



> J'espère aussi qu'avec l'arrivée d'applications et d'un système optimisés 64 bits, la machine gagne en performance au fil du temps.



Lis les dernieres news, personne n'attend un système full 64 bits avant 2 ans !!



> le 5500 de mon père a tenu 6 ans alors que c'était un bas de gamme, je sais pertinemment que dans 5 ans le G4, c'est mort de chez mort et je compte pas changer avant



Alors faut m'expliquer !! Si un basique 5500 peut tenir 6 ans, pourquoi un haut de gamme G4 ne le pourrai pas ????

De toute façon tu n'y es pas, car effectivement il n'y a aucun interet de garder une becanes 5 ou 6 ans car presque invendable et depassé...

Non les pro de l'occaz, profitent d'un marché Mac très actif pour ne pas payer plein pot des changements comme le passage G4--&gt;G5, et dans ce cas tu achete et revend pratiquement tous les deux ans et en fonction du marché pour que tu y perde le moins possible!


----------



## florentdesvosges (8 Juillet 2003)

je suis d'accord avec Darktemplar. Vu les prix des G4 en occasion, il m'apparaît bien plus judicieux de prendre un G5 neuf, surtout si on veut le garder le plus longtemps possible.

Par contre, je suis déçu d'apprendre que Panther risque de ne pas être 64 bits. S'il faut attendre 10.4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On pourrait faire un concours de celui qui passe du plus ancien Mac (comme machine principale) au G5. Perso, je vais passer du G3 400 au G5 1800, le choc va être pas mal


----------



## florentdesvosges (8 Juillet 2003)

Le problème Lordwizard c'est que les bonnes occases en G4 sont très rares. Les vendeurs rechignent à baisser leur prix.
Je ne me vois pas mettre beaucoup plus de 1500 euros pour un G4 bi 1,42 or les types qui le vendent ne le proposent jamais moins cher que le G5 neuf  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 d'où l'intérêt de se diriger plutôt vers le neuf.

(je rajoute que lorsque tu n'habites pas Paris, tu peux quasiment oublier l'occase en Mac ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Juillet 2003)

Lordwizard a dit:
			
		

> *  Comprend pas ?*


Supposoons que je trouve un bi-1,25 pour 1600 , après je vois une bi-1,42 pour 2000 , puis un autre bi 1,25 pour 2000 aussi mais avec 2 Go de RAM
Lequel je prends ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ou est-ce que j'attends en espérant que les prix baissent ?
Au moins, avec le neuf, j'ai mon choix de fait, je sais qu'il y aura pas d'évolution avant 6 ou 8 mois, donc pas de soucis.





			
				Lordwizard a dit:
			
		

> * A l'avantage du G5 , moi je mettrai plutot en avant par ordre d'importance: le serial ATA, les sorties optiques 5.1, la memoire plus rapide, l'USB 2...*


Oui, c'est évidemment bien plus important (sauf le 5.1 qui me servira jamais à mon avis) mais ça pour moi, ça fait pas partie de l'évolutivité.
Et sur ton 7500, par exemple, le PCI aurait pu servir à rajouter une carte USB / Firewire (1 ou 2)




			
				Lordwizard a dit:
			
		

> * Lis les dernieres news, personne n'attend un système full 64 bits avant 2 ans !! *


Je sais, mais je compte pas changer avant plus que ça, et je trouve ça bien d'avoir une machine qui accélère en vieillissant, ça permet d'avoir un petit sentiment de nouveauté.




			
				Lordwizard a dit:
			
		

> * Alors faut m'expliquer !! Si un basique 5500 peut tenir 6 ans, pourquoi un haut de gamme G4 ne le pourrai pas ????
> 
> De toute façon tu n'y es pas, car effectivement il n'y a aucun interet de garder une becanes 5 ou 6 ans car presque invendable et depassé...
> 
> ...


Le 5500 était à l'époque aussi puissant qu'un PC.
Maintenant un G4, en plus du fait qu'il ait déjà 6 moins minimum, il est dépassé quand tu l'achètes.

Et à part ça, je compte garder a machine 5-6 ans, pas forcément la revendre après (ou alors, dans 2-3 ans je revends et je rachète neuf si je change de stratégie, mais ça va pas me faire changer d'avis, je préfère quand-même acheter un truc neuf maintenant qu'un truc d'occasion).



			
				florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> * On pourrait faire un concours de celui qui passe du plus ancien Mac (comme machine principale) au G5. Perso, je vais passer du G3 400 au G5 1800, le choc va être pas mal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je m'avoue vaincu, mais si tu veux, je dis à Lucg de passer, lui il vient du 7500 et il va au bi-2 Ghz, je crois qu'on aura du mal à trouver mieux. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> * Le problème Lordwizard c'est que les bonnes occases en G4 sont très rares. Les vendeurs rechignent à baisser leur prix.
> Je ne me vois pas mettre beaucoup plus de 1500 euros pour un G4 bi 1,42 or les types qui le vendent ne le proposent jamais moins cher que le G5 neuf   *


Ce qui reste malheureusement logique, puisqu'ils ont payé leur machine 4000  minimum il y a 6 mois.


----------



## florentdesvosges (9 Juillet 2003)

Probable bonne nouvelle, ceux qui commandent leur G5 maintenant pourront sans doute  obtenir Panther gratuitement dès l'Apple Expo parisienne
à confirmer bien sûr


----------



## Luc G (9 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Je m'avoue vaincu, mais si tu veux, je dis à Lucg de passer, lui il vient du 7500 et il va au bi-2 Ghz, je crois qu'on aura du mal à trouver mieux.
> *



Déconne pas, Dark : c'est un 7600 que j'ai, faut pas confondre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, j'avais un 604, première génération à 120 Mhz. J'y ai collé un G3 il y a 6 mois-1 an, pour les jeux de mon gamin et pour qu'il puisse s'en servir encore 2-3 ans (G/400 mais en fait à 320 : il fallait que je vire des barrettes un peu justes, j'ai laissé tomber pour l'instant, pour dire que je ne suis pas un obsédé de l'overclocking  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

Mais c'est clair que le bipro devrait me changer, y compris de ma palourde mais là, je pense que c'est le 20" qui va surtout me dépayser du 12" 800x600  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Au bilan, je constate que mes macs ont tendance à durer dans les 7 ans : cas du SE30, ça sera 7 ans et demi pour le 7600 compte non tenu de l'utilisation par mon gamin qui risque de le pousser à 10 ans. c'est pas mal quand même. Pour la palourde, je pense qu'elle tiendra 5 ans.

Pour ces durées-là (et quand on peut se le permettre), c'est clair qu'il vaut mieux bien choisir la machine : j'ai laissé passer mon tour plus d'une fois depuis mon premier mac 512E.


----------



## florentdesvosges (9 Juillet 2003)

tu as déjà passé commande Luc G. ??


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (11 Juillet 2003)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> *
> On pourrait faire un concours de celui qui passe du plus ancien Mac (comme machine principale) au G5. Perso, je vais passer du G3 400 au G5 1800, le choc va être pas mal
> 
> 
> ...



Je veux jouer, on va passer un G3 233 beige en G5 1,8 en septembre octobre. (Bon ok c'est au boulot mais quand même).

Laurent


----------



## florentdesvosges (11 Juillet 2003)

Lorenzo di lolo a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> on va passer un G3 233 beige en G5 1,8 en septembre octobre.    *



vous allez l'upgrader


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Juillet 2003)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> vous allez l'upgrader
> 
> ...


Ouais, 1800  la carte accélératrice


----------



## Luc G (11 Juillet 2003)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> * tu as déjà passé commande Luc G. ??  *



Non, non, je suis du genre à me hâter lentement. D'abord, il n'est pas encore dispo, donc inutile de s'énerver. En plus l'été, il y a tellement de trucs à faire en dehors de l'informatique. En plus, il y a des points (de détail, quand même) qui restent pas très clairs encore : mise à jour des écrans, du clavier, de la souris. Au bilan, j'attends la disponibilité effective pour commander. Donc, pas avant fin août et si les délais de livraison sont longs, j'attendrai un peu plus. D'après ce que j'en sais, on ne gagne guère de temps à commander une bécane avec x mois de délai plutôt qu'à attendre que le délai soit tombé à 1 semaine. Comme les hausses de prix restent peu probables, inutile de se presser. Ce qui m'intéresse, c'est de l'avoir si possible en octobre, sinon en novembre. Plus tôt, j'ai des doutes.


----------



## florentdesvosges (11 Juillet 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> * D'après ce que j'en sais, on ne gagne guère de temps à commander une bécane avec x mois de délai plutôt qu'à attendre que le délai soit tombé à 1 semaine. Comme les hausses de prix restent peu probables, inutile de se presser*



c'est ce que je me suis dit également. C'est plus facile "psychologiquement" de ne pas l'avoir commandé ... l'attente est moindre



			
				Luc G a dit:
			
		

> *
> Ce qui m'intéresse, c'est de l'avoir si possible en octobre, sinon en novembre. Plus tôt, j'ai des doutes.*



quand on pense qu'il a été annoncé et montré en Juin : le délai reste limite inacceptable


----------



## Nathalex (12 Juillet 2003)

Je suis passé chez un revendeur aujourd'hui qui avait encore des stocks de Powermac G4 : ils vendaient le biG4 1,42 au prix du G5 1,8....
Ca me ferait presque hésiter, ça.......


----------



## florentdesvosges (12 Juillet 2003)

Nathalex a dit:
			
		

> * Je suis passé chez un revendeur aujourd'hui qui avait encore des stocks de Powermac G4 : ils vendaient le biG4 1,42 au prix du G5 1,8....
> Ca me ferait presque hésiter, ça.......   *



à ta place je n'héisterais pas Nathalex, j'attendenrais le G5 sauf s'il te faut absolument une machine tout de suite.

Quand je disais que je lorgnais également vers un G4 d'occase, c'était autour de 1500 $Ca (  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) pour faire une économie substantielle par rapport au G5.


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Juillet 2003)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> * quand on pense qu'il a été annoncé et montré en Juin : le délai reste limite inacceptable
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Espérons que l'aricle de MacBidouille dit vrai, moi j'achète pas un G5 en octobre de toute façon, c'est soit en Aout, soit en février.


----------



## florentdesvosges (12 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> j'achète pas un G5 en octobre de toute façon, c'est soit en Aout, soit en février.  *



tu as assez raison.
Les G5 dispos la première semaine d'août : je vais donc pouvoir passer commande !
C'est un argument supplémentaire pour ne pas se laisser tenter par les bipros, dispos à la fin Août seulement.

Par contre, le témoignage (toujours sur  Macbidouille ) du gars qui a essayé le G5 bipro avec 2 go de ram sous Photoshop 7 et qui dit ne pas avoir perçu une grosse différence avec son G4 bipro n'est pas des plus rassurants ...


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Juillet 2003)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> * Par contre, le témoignage (toujours sur  Macbidouille ) du gars qui a essayé le G5 bipro avec 2 go de ram sous Photoshop 7 et qui dit ne pas avoir perçu une grosse différence avec son G4 bipro n'est pas des plus rassurants ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pas grave, suffit d'attendre 2-3 ans les applis et le système optimisés 64 bis et ton ordi prendra un vrai coup de boost 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et puis avec les configs qu'on a à l'heure actuelle, même le bi-1,42 à l'air d'une bombe


----------



## Lordwizard (13 Juillet 2003)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> mon Quicksilver 867 mhz/superdrive acheté en août 2001 3170 ..qui vaut aujourd'hui 1150  à l'argus(SVMAC juillet),dis moi comment je vais arriver à le vendre au moins à la moitié du prix que je l'ai payé,alors que ça ne fait pas tout à fait deux ans que je l'ai acheté??...à 1000  déjà c'est dur..  *



Je n'ai jamais dis que cela était une évidence, bien évidemment cela dépend de la machine et du timing, la période étant variable d'une bécane à l'autre...

C'est clair qu'un Quicksilver je m'en serait "débarassé" a la sortie de la 2ème génération de MDD...

Prenons mon cas perso, j'avais besoin d'une bécane depuis Janvier, a la sortie des nouveaux G4 FW800, les rumeurs parlait peu du G5, mais j'étais persuadé que cela ne serait pas avant Septembre-Octobre 2003 voir 2004...

MacBidouille le premier a parlé d'une sortie du G5 a la WWDC, j'etais sur le cul car bécane acheté mi-fevrier, mais finalement pas de dispo avant...Septembre !! Mais je ne regrette pas car je ne pouvais pas attendre aussi longtemps sans bécane, que le mien me ravit et me suffit amplement. Maintenant je ne vais pas courir le revendre et me prendre une grosse décote , je prefere le garder encore 1 an ou plus.


----------



## Lordwizard (14 Juillet 2003)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> je voulais te demander aussi,es-tu content de ta carte radéon 9000 pro?..
> 
> ...



Jusqu'à present oui, il me tourne bien tous les jeux actuels, UT 2k3 y compris, il aura surement plus de mal a l'avenir mais je le changerai pour une 9800 Pro le temps venu...


----------



## decoris (15 Juillet 2003)

toujours pas de bench G4/G5???


----------



## florentdesvosges (15 Juillet 2003)

Revenu de vacances Decus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ??

Les benchs se font attendre : aura t-on vraiment le droit à une surprise ??
Ces benchs auront-ils vraiment de la valeur s'ils sont effectués sur des "anciennes" applis 32 bits ??


----------



## decoris (15 Juillet 2003)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> * Revenu de vacances Decus
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ouias ouias, de retour... rien n'a vraiment changé en 10 jours d'absence... moi qui me faisait déjà tout un film...
enfin bon!

sinon pour les bench, j'ai qd même envie de les voir!!! maintenant qu'on peut acheter les anciens G4 à a partir de 1150 euros neufs, c'est assez dingue...
je suppose qu'ils ne les vendent pas à perte, donc qu'est ce qu'il doivent se faire sur le G5, qui coute le double au minimum!!!


----------



## florentdesvosges (16 Juillet 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> ouias ouias, de retour... rien n'a vraiment changé en 10 jours d'absence... moi qui me faisait déjà tout un film...
> enfin bon! *



ben à quoi tu t'attendais ? Un G6 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				decus a dit:
			
		

> * maintenant qu'on peut acheter les anciens G4 à a partir de 1150 euros neufs, c'est assez dingue... *



où tu les trouves tes G4 à 1100 euros neuf ?
Sur l'Apple Store (même en retirant le modem  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), c'est 1400 euros minimum ...


----------



## decoris (16 Juillet 2003)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> où tu les trouves tes G4 à 1100 euros neuf ?
> Sur l'Apple Store (même en retirant le modem
> ...



chez cami!
  le tarif normal est 1270 euros, et le tarif éducation est de 1160 euros


----------



## Nathalex (16 Juillet 2003)

Tu as lu ce sujet sur  forums de macbidouille ? Il y a dans l'enfilade un lien vers un sujet sur un site américain qui laisse entendre que les choses pourraient être compliquées.....


----------



## minime (16 Juillet 2003)

Il n'y a que le prix du PowerMac G4 mono 1,25 GHz qui soit vraiment alléchant, mais si vous espérez rivaliser avec un G5 mono il faut un dual G4 et des applications optimisées pour le biproc.


----------



## florentdesvosges (16 Juillet 2003)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> * Il n'y a que le prix du PowerMac G4 mono 1,25 GHz qui soit vraiment alléchant, mais si vous espérez rivaliser avec un G5 mono il faut un dual G4 et des applications optimisées pour le biproc.   *



Et là, le prix devient de moins en moins alléchant ...


----------



## JPTK (16 Juillet 2003)

N'empêche que sur l'apple store education le G4 dual 1,25 avec 2 mo de cache n3 est à 1672 euros TTC avec la config suivante : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et moi j'hésite avec le G5 qui me couteraît qd même 300 euros de plus dans cette config :





Bon je sais, c'est certainement pas moi qui vais faire avancer le bouzin, mais en tout cas je sais toujours pas quoi prendre...


----------



## minime (16 Juillet 2003)

Le G4 pourra surement tirer son épingle du jeu dans certains cas (c'est à voir), et les biprocs sont agréables, mais tu te prives d'Airport Extreme, FireWire 800, USB 2.0, AGP 8X, Serial ATA, de la compatibilité 32 bits / 64 bits, des choses qui prendront de l'importance au fur et à mesure si tu gardes la machine longtemps, et bien sûr du débit. Je ne compte même pas la possibilité de mettre plus de ram, vu le prix. Mais par contre il faut ajouter PCI-X à la liste si tu compares les deux modèles "du milieu".


----------



## florentdesvosges (16 Juillet 2003)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> * mais tu te prives d'Airport Extreme, FireWire 800, USB 2.0 *



les deux derniers sont facilement accessibles via l'adjonction d'une carte PCI (à acheter quand l'utilisateur possèdera un périph' qui use de cette connectique).  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En fait, le problème avec les premiers G5, c'est qu'ils ne sont pas biproc'


----------



## florentdesvosges (16 Juillet 2003)

jaipatoukompri; pourquoi tu ne t'orientes pas un (bon) G4 d'occase ?? Il y a pas mal en ce moment ...


----------



## decoris (16 Juillet 2003)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> * jaipatoukompri; pourquoi tu ne t'orientes pas un (bon) G4 d'occase ?? Il y a pas mal en ce moment ...
> *



pas besoin de l'occase!!! quand tu peux acheter les anciens modèles à prix fou, ça vaut la peine...

j'acheterais bien, à la place d'un emac Superdrive (1450 euros)
un G4 mono 1Ghz (1160 euros) + un superdrive (269 euors) + un écran 17' (129 euors) soit au total 1560 euros, à peine 100 de plus que l'emac et j'ai un combo en plus, une machine évolutive, une meilleure carte graphique, de la cache N3, le firewire 800, etc...

des arguments contre?


----------



## decoris (16 Juillet 2003)

Nathalex a dit:
			
		

> * Tu as lu ce sujet sur  forums de macbidouille ? Il y a dans l'enfilade un lien vers un sujet sur un site américain qui laisse entendre que les choses pourraient être compliquées.....    *



moi je pensais que c'était le contraire : pas de bench G4/G5 tellement le G4 se fait ridiculiser, et ça aurait fait grogner certains clients...


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Juillet 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> moi je pensais que c'était le contraire : pas de bench G4/G5 tellement le G4 se fait ridiculiser, et ça aurait fait grogner certains clients...  *


Je pense aussi à ça, pas de benchs au moins tant que les PowerBook sont en G4.


----------



## minime (16 Juillet 2003)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> En fait, le problème avec les premiers G5, c'est qu'ils ne sont pas biproc'



On peut ajouter une carte PCI sur le G4 mais ça ne rattrape pas tout, et je préfèrerais acheter "tout compris". Sinon effectivement ce serait bien d'avoir un G5 biprocesseur en milieu de gamme, ça annulerait pas mal d'hésitations par rapport au dual G4, en attendant la montée en fréquence qui mettra tout le monde d'accord.



			
				Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Je pense aussi à ça, pas de benchs au moins tant que les PowerBook sont en G4.



En extrapolant à partir du bench effectué pour le compte de la NASA sur Jet3D un G4 biprocesseur semble plus puissant qu'un G5 mono, ça va dépendre des applications. Avec un soft pas spécialement optimisé comme Adobe Premiere j'imagine que le G4 ne doit pas suivre aussi facilement, par exemple.


----------



## florentdesvosges (19 Juillet 2003)

en bien, j'ai reçu mon Powermac à l'instant ...

Rassurez-vous, il ne s'agit pas du G5 mais d'un Bipro 1,25 flambant neuf (2 X 512 de ram, 2 X 120 go de HD, Superdrive, AppleCare, ...). Je ne pense pas avoir fait une mauvaise affaire car je l'ai acheté 1400 euros.

Le choc par rapport à mon Lombard est déjà assez conséquent ...  je me réjouis déjà.

Dans un premier temps, le choc est surtout sonore !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Une déception : il n'y pas iDVD d'installé ...


----------



## Nathalex (19 Juillet 2003)

Et la signature n'a pas été longue à modifier !!!
Félicitations en tout cas : si jamais tu as besoin de te rassurer sur la pertinence technique de ton choix, tu peux aller lire le forum de MacBidouille sur les Xbenchs du G5. Cela confortera ton choix d'un bi-pro G4 !


Je me demande si, à ce prix-là, je ne suivrais pas ton exemple....


----------



## crapulos (19 Juillet 2003)

C'est le prix sur AppleStore ça ????????

et bin ! Tu as eu raison de sauter je pense, même si le G5 1,8 est une bonne machine, j'imagine que la tienne actuelle de maintenant là sous tes mains doit être tout à fait raisonnable !!
Surtout la config que tu indiques  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





K


----------



## Eric999 (19 Juillet 2003)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Dans un premier temps, le choc est surtout sonore !!
> 
> ...



Il fait tellement de bruit que cela ??? J'aimerais savoir vu que je crois effectivement que c'est une bonne affaire !


----------



## florentdesvosges (19 Juillet 2003)

oui, je n'espère pas avoir à regretter mon choix. Pour l'instant, ça décoiffe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Plus jamais je ne me plaindrais de la lenteur de Jaguar !!

Et iDVD, c'était juste un oubli du vendeur : ce sera réparé bien vite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ça vaut bien la peine de lancer un sujet sur le G5 qui a + de 100 réponses pour finalement choisir un G4  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







franchement, ce qui m'a fait balancé vers un G4 d'occasion, c'était l'incertitude au niveau du délai. J'avais appelé AppleStore cette semaine et ils m'ont dit que c'était 8 semaines d'attente : là j'ai craqué  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tant pis pour Steve  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En tout cas, merci à tous ceux qui ont posté ici


----------



## Lordwizard (19 Juillet 2003)

Mort de rire !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




La sortie du G5 et la baisse de prix sensible de l'ancienne gamme va remettre le G4 au goût du jour !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ca touche presque au ridicule, car la sortie des benchs du G5 ont fait "crier" tout le monde, mais personne n'a pensé a réagir de la même façon pour critiquer les mêmes benchs "critiquable" qui nous rabachaient les oreilles en disant que les PC "écrasent" les G4...

Et oui les G4 sont d'excellentes bécanes qui conviennent a 80% des utilisateurs, surtout dans leurs modèles bi-processeurs qui tiendront bien la route qq années...

Maintenant c'est pas parce que j'en ai un en plus, que je vais renier que l'arrivée des G5 est la bienvenue, qu'ils seront j'en suis sur a la mesure des esperances des 20% qui veulent de l'ultra-puissance, qu'IBM sera un partenaire plus fiable pour le futur que Motorola, etc...


----------



## Foguenne (19 Juillet 2003)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> * en bien, j'ai reçu mon Powermac à l'instant ...
> 
> Rassurez-vous, il ne s'agit pas du G5 mais d'un Bipro 1,25 flambant neuf (2 X 512 de ram, 2 X 120 go de HD, Superdrive, AppleCare, ...). Je ne pense pas avoir fait une mauvaise affaire car je l'ai acheté 1400 euros.
> 
> ...



Félicitations pour ton achat Florent.
Ce thread sur les G5 servira à d'autre.


----------



## JPTK (19 Juillet 2003)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> * j'ai reçu mon Powermac à l'instant ...
> 
> Rassurez-vous, il ne s'agit pas du G5 mais d'un Bipro 1,25 flambant neuf (2 X 512 de ram, 2 X 120 go de HD, Superdrive, AppleCare, ...). Je ne pense pas avoir fait une mauvaise affaire car je l'ai acheté 1400 euros.*



Ouah... c'est une AFFAIRE c'est sûr...
Je me dit d'un coup que moi aussi j'aurais peut-être du taper ds l'occaz...
Mais bon pas de regrets, j'aurai mon 1 Ghz mardi et sachant que je me débrouillais avec mon imac, je devrais être satisfait du PM. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Puis de tout façon moi c'est 1230 euros le bouzin... et je voulais un TFT de 17 Formac Gallery (680) que je puisse déplacer sans être obligé de montrer ma musculature impressionnante car je ne peux pas déplacer mon écran et satisfaire les jeunes filles offertes et lassives évanouies sur mon chemin... d'accord j'ai une cape mais bon quand même !!!!


----------



## florentdesvosges (19 Juillet 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Félicitations pour ton achat Florent.
> *



Merci Paulo : je suis aux anges.
Cela dit, pour les tâches courantes (internet, mail), je continue à être principalement sur le Powerbook qui, lui (sic !), ne fait pas un bruit !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> *
> Ce thread sur les G5 servira à d'autre.
> 
> 
> ...



j'espère bien : à toi peut-être


----------



## decoris (19 Juillet 2003)

moi aussi, je viens de commander un PM G4 mono pro 1Ghz!! 1019 euros!!! 

trop content...


----------



## Eric999 (20 Juillet 2003)

Vous me donnerezz tous votre avis sur le bruit que fait le Powermac 1Ghz que vous avez commandé ? Mon Imac DV 400 commence à se faire vieux !


----------



## decoris (20 Juillet 2003)

Eric999 a dit:
			
		

> * Vous me donnerezz tous votre avis sur le bruit que fait le Powermac 1Ghz que vous avez commandé ? Mon Imac DV 400 commence à se faire vieux !   *



je ne supporte pas le bruit des ordinateurs, donc je risque d'être assez critique vis ) vis de cette machine...


----------



## florentdesvosges (20 Juillet 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> je ne supporte pas le bruit des ordinateurs, donc je risque d'être assez critique vis ) vis de cette machine...
> *



tu n'as pas encore reçu que tu critiques déjà la machine : on se demande pourquoi tu l'as commandé ce PM  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Plus sérieusement, tu l'as trouvé où ce PM à 1000 euros ??


----------



## decoris (20 Juillet 2003)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> tu n'as pas encore reçu que tu critiques déjà la machine : on se demande pourquoi tu l'as commandé ce PM
> 
> ...



chez macline (1019 HTVA, 1241 TVA, transport compris)
disons que je trouvais l'ancien DD de mon ibook insupportable niveau bruit...

et puis cet ordi n'est pas pour moi (je garde mon ibook), mais je compte bien l'utiliser!


----------



## Sir (20 Juillet 2003)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> tu n'as pas encore reçu que tu critiques déjà la machine : on se demande pourquoi tu l'as commandé ce PM
> 
> ...




Plus sérieusement , il fait du bruit ton PowerMac 1,25 Ghz ?


----------



## florentdesvosges (20 Juillet 2003)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Plus sérieusement , il fait du bruit ton PowerMac 1,25 Ghz ?  *



le mien : plutôt qu'il en fait !
Et pourtant, l'alim et les ventilos ont été changés (c'est la série MDD).

Après, je ne suis peut-être pas très objectif car cela fait deux ans que je n'étais plus que sur des portables (Ti puis Lombard) ou des iMacs (plutôt silencieux comme machines).

J'ai un truc imparable : je redécouvre mon collect' de Jimi Hendrix. Les voisins ne sont pas contents mais le PM ne fait plus un bruit


----------



## florentdesvosges (20 Juillet 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> chez macline (1019 HTVA, 1241 TVA, transport compris)*



c'est pas tout à fait pareil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				decus a dit:
			
		

> *
> disons que je trouvais l'ancien DD de mon ibook insupportable niveau bruit...*



aïe : tu risques d'être surpris, et pas forcément en bien ...


----------



## decoris (20 Juillet 2003)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> *
> c'est pas tout à fait pareil
> 
> 
> ...


ben je sais, mais ils parlaient du prix HT au dessus, donc j'ai mentionné mon prix HT aussi... sinon partout ailleurs je le dis TTC...



			
				florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> *
> aïe : tu risques d'être surpris, et pas forcément en bien ...  *


je m'attends tellement à un truc insuportable (genre deux fois pire que mon imac 266), qu'a mon avis j'y survivrai!
dans le pire des cas, il sera dans la pièce d'a coté et je ferai passer les cables par le mur...


----------



## decoris (20 Juillet 2003)

sorry, j'ai rien dis...


----------



## Foguenne (21 Juillet 2003)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> j'espère bien : à toi peut-être
> 
> ...



Oui, vers mars 2004. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En attendant, je lis, j'écoute, je rêve.


----------

